# JAM



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I need advice on making Jam. I picked a gazillion huckleberries this weekend. I know some basic recipes but can someone give me some tips so I don't mess up my berries. 

So many creative people here. 

Goldie and Stogie didn't go because of bears. In fact, a mom and cub popped up not too far from me.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You go girl!
Sorry I have no hints on the jam....I am waaay to lazy and cheap- heck when I can get a jar for $1 at the store, I am satisfied!! 
But- I think you should send me a jar....so I can sample what Huckleberry al-a-MM tastes like!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

just to make this dog related I collected the first day using a poop bag. It was all I had in the car. hehehehe


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucky you for scoring huckleberries!!! No advice on the jam - just envious!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

There are SO MANY right now. Today I was in a tiny area and could have picked all day. You will have to visit the park sometime in Huckleberry season!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG---You collected huckleberries in a poop bag? That is absolutely hilarious! ound:

YOU GO GIRL! 

On a side note--I don't think I have ever ate a huckleberry in my life. I have however watched Huckleberry Hound! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't even know a huckleberry was a real berry. I thought it was a boy without shoes that hung out with Tom...

What berry is it similar to?

I know nothing about making jam, but it could probably make wine too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Melissa Miller said:


> There are SO MANY right now. Today I was in a tiny area and could have picked all day. You will have to visit the park sometime in Huckleberry season!


What park are you speaking of? Or is it top secret? Most people seem to keep their 'spots' hush-hush. Were you in bear country? Just read an article today that the bears are especially hungry this year.

Kara, I think they are probably most similar to a blueberry? Smaller, stronger flavor.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, like a blueberry but smaller and stronger and YUMMMMMY. Grand Teton National Park is where I was. I camp there every weekend.  Yes
bear country. Lots of bears in this area so you have to watch and listen. Bears LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE huckleberries. So. Do. I.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you make huckleberry muffins then? (If they are like blueberries?). That sounds yummy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Melissa, DH and I make jelly. We wash the berries and add just enough water to get them started cooking slow. When they pop open and get mussy we then strain them through several layers of cheesecloth to get the juice. Then we use 1 cup sugar or each cup of juice in a pot and cook and stir during a slow boil till it's thick dropping off the spoon. Fill the jelly jars and seal the tops. If that's not clear enough...just ask for more details. Nothing better than a hot biscuit and homemade jelly!!

We are in the mountains and our autos are parked beside each other. Yesterday I carried Cicero out for his potty break and he went to the side of my car and peeped on my tire and we walked back inside. I then looked out the window and there was a black bear beside DH's truck. OMG..so close and it scared me to death thinking about it. I was shocked that Cicero didn't smell it...bark..nothing... because he has a nose like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is absolutely off topic, but I wonder if PetAgree would work to deter a bear.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Melissa, if you want to go the really easy route you can put the huckleberries on a cookie sheet and freeze them (unwashed) and then put them into freezer bags. That way you can get a handful for cereal or to make muffins or cobblers or whatever. Just rinse them under cold water and they're ready to use. We do this with blueberries so we can make blueberry pancakes any time we want! Don't ask me about jam! I tried to make blackberry jam right after we moved back to GA and I had blackberry juice all over my kitchen - curtains and all.......lol


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Being from the south I grew up with homemade jams and jellies. I like the jams better as the fruit is left in. I haven't made any in years but it is basically like the jelly making process just don't strain. I would use the amount of sugar that made them as sweet as I wanted and water and cook slow until thick. (I always got mine to runny or two thick). The last I made was pear perserves. Big pieces of pear cooked until chewy.


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

The Ball (canning) jar company publishes a canning/freezing book that is very good. You should be able to find it wherever you purchase Ball cans and lids.

Sharon


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Melissa did you make the Jam and if so how did it turn out?


----------

